
Abstracts for 26th Annual Tcl/Tk Conference (Nov 5-8) - blacksqr
https://www.tcl-lang.org/community/tcl2019/abstracts.html
======
cmacleod4
I notice a couple of the talks are repeats from the European meeting that I
attended in June :-)
[http://www.eurotcl.eu/program.html](http://www.eurotcl.eu/program.html)

